# Relapse



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I need to ask - why is Roxy allowed to play with other dogs? Especially puppies who 1) may not know doggie etiquette yet and 2) might be frigtened by Roxy?

I personally do not subscribe to the belief that dogs need to play with other dogs - friendly dogs enjoy it, but why subject Roxy to possible issues? 

I do apologize if this seems harsh, but as a reactive dog owner, Roxy is your responsibility - you need to keep other dogs safe from her.

Edit to add: My Casey became reactive due to being attacked unprovoked several times (yes unprovoked as his back was usually towards the attacking dogs). He was kept away from playing with other dogs. He is now allowed to play with Towhee and my sisters girl dog, but he is not even allowed to play with Faelan. It needs to be taken very seriously IMHO.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I can so relate to your problem. Asia has the same issue but never when I am not there. It seems to be more of a guarding issue toward me. It is so scary when it happens and so frustrating when you work so hard at trying to address it which we have too. I don't have any words of advice other than to continue trying to figure out the triggers. I'm glad the dogs and you weren't hurt.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Sunrise said:


> I need to ask - why is Roxy allowed to play with other dogs? Especially puppies who 1) may not know doggie etiquette yet and 2) might be frigtened by Roxy?


Roxy plays well with a variety of other dogs at our trainer's off-leash play class. We have been going there once or twice a month for the last year. I may have a clue about what caused her to attack the puppy. My neighbor across the road said that the puppy has been nipping her Rhodesian ridgeback during play and her dog pinned down the puppy. Roxy may not know how to do a proper "puppy correction". I will keep them apart for now.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear you had a set back with Roxy. I know exactly how you feel. 

I have to wonder if dogs like Roxy and my boy ever got to learn to to play with other dogs when they were puppies? Perhaps taken away from the litter too soon or paired with a very dominant dog when they were pups?

I don't know if this will be helpful Jim but when Mr. C is playing with other dogs (he only likes small female dogs) I watch him like a hawk and the second he gets a little too excited I make him stop. I use words like "gentle" or "that's enough" and I practice this on an on-going basis when we were playing at home. He will now stop and its easy for me to get him away. Perhaps you can watch her playing with Elliot and try to shape her behavior with him?

Keep up the good work Jim and I'm sending you strength. It was Roxy's lucky day when you walked into her life.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I can relate to this. Penny is shy around other dogs and I THINK there's a good possibility of fear biting from her. I've always just kept her away from other dogs and not pushed the issue. She is friendly with the dogs who come with family members but no others. She is what she is.



Sunrise said:


> I need to ask - why is Roxy allowed to play with other dogs? Especially puppies who 1) may not know doggie etiquette yet and 2) might be frigtened by Roxy?
> 
> I personally do not subscribe to the belief that dogs need to play with other dogs - friendly dogs enjoy it, but why subject Roxy to possible issues?
> 
> ...


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

jimla said:


> I learned that it was dangerous and ineffective to try to grab her collar during a fight. If it happens again I will grab her legs instead. .


I would NOT grab her leg, there is a bigger chance that she will bite out of surprise. Use a bucket of water, a blanket but don't grab her leg, tail, etc.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

C's Mom said:


> I have to wonder if dogs like Roxy and my boy ever got to learn to to play with other dogs when they were puppies?


Thanks for your comments. I think it is likely Roxy was never socialized with puppies.


> Perhaps you can watch her playing with Elliot and try to shape her behavior with him?


She plays well with Elliot because he is so mellow and never challenges her as "top dog". When they play too rough I tell them "that's enough" and separate them. I had not been watching her closely when she was playing with the border collie because they had been playing so well over the past month. Now I know she does not tolerate something that the puppy does and will keep them apart.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If she didn't hurt the puppy, then she didn't intend to hurt the puppy. If she really wanted to hurt the puppy, there would have been blood and probably lots of it. Spats can sound horribly ferocious, but I can tell you it's very likely the puppy crossed a line. I understand she's reactive, but to me, it only sounds like she was correcting poor behavior on the puppy's part.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Heather is totally right. Puppies are fabulous, but totally PITAS. Supervise, Bud, dear, watch the moves and use the crate. Get it before you have to pull any dog's legs. Last ditch standing is never the best.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

fostermom said:


> If she didn't hurt the puppy, then she didn't intend to hurt the puppy. If she really wanted to hurt the puppy, there would have been blood and probably lots of it. Spats can sound horribly ferocious, but I can tell you it's very likely the puppy crossed a line. I understand she's reactive, but to me, it only sounds like she was correcting poor behavior on the puppy's part.


You make a good point fostermom and I have wondered about this too. 

Mr. C has never drawn blood however I would perfer Mr. C not have any spats at all because of his nervousness. I'm always afraid that it will escalate and would rather that he just walk away instead.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

jimla said:


> I had not been watching her closely when she was playing with the border collie because they had been playing so well over the past month. Now I know she does not tolerate something that the puppy does and will keep them apart.


I don't think it was unreasonable for you to think that there would be no problems with this dog after a month of good interactions between them - I would have thought the same. 
Just wondering if there are pups the same age as this collie mix at the doggie places you have taken Roxy? Perhpas exclude this age group from amoung her play buddies?


----------

